# Wild Pig sighting near Wabisis Lk



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My daughter camped with her girlfriends at Wabisis Lk campground near Greenville last weekend in the hike-in area. She claims that a wild pig tore thru their food and coolers one evening. She knows a raccoon from a pig, so I am inclined to believe her, especially the way she described the incident. Anyone else seen any in this area?


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

_I believe her, few miles north in Montcalm all kinds of sightings, even some confirmed kills in the area._


----------



## JLW (Jul 26, 2013)

I live just a few miles away from Wabisis and we have never seen any sign of pigs yet, not doubting your daughter we just haven't seen any yet. We have seen bear but no pigs. Although I have a friend that lives in Lakeview and they have shot 2 pigs this past fall, so I know there around here.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm from Greenville, but haven't heard anything yet. Definitely possible though, my buddy had a bear up a tree on his road in the middle of Greenville.


----------

